# Tropical Storm Bonnie and Hurricane Charley



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

Take a look at these two projected paths for Tropical Storms Bonnie and Charley:

http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlstorm2/projectedpath_large.html

http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlstorm3/projectedpath_large.html

Looks like the potential for a soaker of a weekend for the Southeast and maybe some tropical rains for us next week???


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2004)

If only it were snow!    

Hope this active pattern continues for the winter...we don't need a drought!

 :wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2004)

Bad timing!  My family has 8/13 - 22 booked in Glen, NH for our annual White Mt pilgrimage, but I only get to be up there on the weekends.  The plan is to climb Jefferson via Caps Ridge on Saturday with ole buddy Rob and kids, so I hope Bonnie is gone by then.  Charley is supposed to be around on Sunday/Monday I'm told......


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm going to guess that this is not going to be a good weekend to be above treeline. Caps Ridge is a hike you'll appreciate much more with good weather. Any chance you can push it off til the following weekend?


----------



## Jim W (Aug 11, 2004)

Charlie is now a hurricaine.
We could get rain from Bonnie on Saturday and Charlie on Sunday.
Guess I'll stay home and watch golf.
Or not.
Break out the Goretex, sportsfans.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

Jim W said:
			
		

> Charlie is now a hurricaine.


Updated the thread title accordingly. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess that this is not going to be a good weekend to be above treeline. Caps Ridge is a hike you'll appreciate much more with good weather. Any chance you can push it off til the following weekend?



Unfortunately may have to.  Had hoped to get up on top of Washington next weekend and definitely need a "training" hike to warm up.  Also hoping to get up to Knight's Castle above King Ravine, but we'll see how the weather cooperates......trip reports to follow.....


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a cool shot of both systems (clicking the image will bring up a higher res version):


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2004)

Boston channel 7 reporting that the 2 storms are only 36 hours apart.  Bonnie will be in New England Friday and Charley shows up as early as Sat nite.  Have a great weekend everybody........!!      :roll:


----------



## Joshua B (Aug 11, 2004)

I spoke to a friend in Jamaica today. He was home from work preparing for this.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 11, 2004)

Aw, crud. A Northern Presies trip Saturday into Sunday is starting to sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Aw, crud. A Northern Presies trip Saturday into Sunday is starting to sound like a bad idea.


Agreed. Stay home and watch the rain.

Remember all the storm discussion threads last winter in the skiing forum? Now we have some storms to watch in these warmer months.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 11, 2004)

And yet ... the weather services and even the Mt Washington Obs don't seem to saying anything in particular; they're even saying sun on Sunday while this NOAA track predicts storm center on the NH/VT line at the same time.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm amazed at the internet weather forecaster not mentioning the rains. Perhaps they will add it tomorrow. Gee I wanted to go hiking this weekend, too. Watching the rain doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun. Yet sometimes hiking in it can be.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> And yet ... the weather services and even the Mt Washington Obs don't seem to saying anything in particular; they're even saying sun on Sunday while this NOAA track predicts storm center on the NH/VT line at the same time.


I think Charley's forward speed has accelerated much faster than the forecasters orginally thought. We're still a few days out. I would wait to see what's being said tomorrow before canceling plans, but I wouldn't expect much sun this weekend.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

The Obs finally mentioned the storms:


> Expect the unsettled weather to linger through the weekend as the remnants of Bonnie and Charley move up the coast from the Gulf of Mexico.



Seems like they don't think it will be any worse than any other bad weather. At least, I hope that's what they mean...


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm finally invited to a BBQ this summer on Sunday and it's going to rain.  :angry: 

Hopefully next weekend will be nice. I'll be finishing up my NE67 with Saddleback, Horn and Abraham! Then it's celebration time.  :beer:


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 12, 2004)

Ahhh, it's not the rain that makes hiking so bad... it's that d**n lightening that can ruin your day.   

dirt_girl


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

Tropical storm rainfall can make an issue out of crossings.
Winds above treeline can make summiting impossible.

Lightning ... lightning just sucks outright. Fortunately, thunderstorms are not predicted to be a part of this mess...


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe then it's a good excuse to do the Black Pond bushwhack and ascend the Slide Path during the water cascades.  :lol:


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 12, 2004)

The weather had better clear up by Sunday afternoon.  I'm spending 3 days, 2 nights in the Presi's and I want my views.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm actually starting to get very concerned about the crossings more than anything else (even wind and slippery above-treeline rocks). There is already a


> ...FLOOD WATCH FOR MOST OF NEW HAMPSHIRE, THE MOUNTAINS AND
> FOOTHILLS OF WESTERN MAINE, AND THE WESTERN HALF OF NORTHERN
> MAINE...


and my route for this weekend includes descending the Osgood Trail into the Great Gulf, and the Old Jackson Road back to Pinkham. I know there are crossings in there ... are they bridged? I've seen small brooks roar impassably and it ain't pretty.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, if I remember correctly, there is a very nice suspension bridge (I'll bet you'll take a pic!) over the West Branch of the Peabody River to cross to ease your concerns. Not a problem!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

We cancelled. It's too much rain, combined with the possibility of gale force winds, and the mileage above treeline presents too many risks for it to be worth it. There's fun in a challenge, and I do like the idea of sitting snugly in a hut while a storm rages outside, but having torrential rain being wind-driven at 50mph into our faces would just suck, and if the summits are going to be inaccessible there's no reason to try.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

Very understandable -- and wise. Better days are coming!!

Hey Michael, want to do a wild  White Blaze get together?!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

Narf - it won't show me the page, says I have to log in first...


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is the show:

September 18 & 19, 2004 at Rivers and Trails in Caratunk, Maine.

This will hopefully be the last time I ask this question. This is more than a WhiteBlaze get together. It is also Trail Magic for thru-hikers and anyone who has a interest in the Appalachian Trail. So if you know someone that wants to come that is not a member of WhiteBlaze then please drag them along also. If you know someone that is a prospective thru-hiker or section hiker then drag them along also.

I need to get a feeling of how many WhiteBlaze members will be attending the 18 September get together. I need to know how much food and drinks we need to acquire. So could you please vote on the voting poll that I created so that I can get a feel of how many people will be attending. I have come up with a sort of agenda for the first day. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to post them. This is the first time I have ever done an event like this so I can use all the help and suggestions I can get.
1. Arrivals through out the day. Will have a trail register style signup sheet.
2. Socializing and meting others.
3. Cooking for thru-hikers passing through.
4. Start cooking for free meal around 4:30.
5. 7 PM, WhiteBlaze welcome announcement and explain about the web site and where it is and where we hope to have it go.
6. Introductions, Who are you/trail name, when have you hiked and when are you going to hike ect…
7. 8 PM, Baltimore Jack’s Question and answers session for prospective hikers.
8. Campfire on into the night.

Here are some other options we are looking into.

1. Swimming trip up to The Forks for a bridge jumping trip.
2. Canoe trip down the Kennebec River on Sunday.
__________________


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey, just a thought. Can't we at AlpineZone do an few annual camping adventures too?! What say you?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 12, 2004)

Actually 9/18 is the weekend of the first half of my best man duties that culminate in October (otherwise I'd be in the Catskills that weekend).

An AlpineZone get-together (akin to the VFTT Gatherings) sounds like a fine idea ... much like the Hancock trip this past summer, only with (hopefully) more people.
8)


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 12, 2004)

Ummm....OK, sounds good Magic.
Where?  Anyplace with showers.
When?   
and What do we hike during the day?  

I love camping.
I love hiking.
I love camping and Hiking :lol: 

This place was nice.
http://www.countrybumpkins.com/


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 13, 2004)

Was woken up twice last night by phenomenally heavy rains coming down. Looked out the window and would not want to have been outside. Staying home this weekend, right decision.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 13, 2004)

Contrast that with the fact that my driveway is barely wet here in the Worcester area, so we are heading north today.  National Weather Service still has a flood watch up for the entire western ME/northern NH region, saying some towns got a bunch of rain last nite while nearby areas got little.  Still predicting at least an inch of rain across the whole WMNF area with local amounts of 3" or more today plus more on Sunday!!  Our campsite is directly on the Ellis River, so we'll see what happens when we get there.......could be a fast exit......


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

Charley is a Cat 3. Look out Tampa!


----------



## Jim W (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh O
Category 4


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

Jim W said:
			
		

> Oh O
> Category 4


I thought you were kidding. Not good.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 13, 2004)

I visited http://www.wunderground.com/ where I saw this.  

Server Load High, please try again in a few minutes...


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

weather.com is down too...


----------



## Jim W (Aug 13, 2004)

Na, I wouldn't kid about a hurricaine.
It's a category 4 and the newest track is into Fort Myers, a bit south of the original Tampa track.
But, it's a big ol' storm, so Tampa will still get flooding.
The long term track is right into New England by Sunday (obviously it will be weakened severely) but, stay tuned Sportsfans.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 13, 2004)

> ...The long term track is right into New England by Sunday...


  That's fine, as long as it clears up for Monday's Souther Presi Traverse.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

Jim W said:
			
		

> The long term track is right into New England by Sunday (obviously it will be weakened severely) but, stay tuned Sportsfans.


I wonder how much punch it will have left. It strengthened quite a bit today so I wonder if it will hold on to tropical storm status by the time it reaches us...?


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 13, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Jim W said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much punch it will have will probably depend on where you are.  

There's nothing more fun than hiking on Mt. Washington in 80+mph winds,
except maybe hog wrestling in knee deep mud. :lol:


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 13, 2004)

Figures..... I win tickets to see the Sox this sunday against Chicago and its going to pour.    Mother Nature better come through with spades on Flags day.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2004)

Have a dry weekend, everyone...


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking out at that sun and clear blue sky, I'm wondering what the #$%@! I'm doing at home?

Stupid weather forecast...


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm going hiking today, tomorrow, and Monday and Tuesday as well, fudge the forecast.

As of this morning, it looks like they expect the storm to move through fairly quickly, clearing late Sunday night.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2004)

I fear high water crossings, ever since getting on the wrong side of the Wild River. I'm okay with housecleaning today (and a quick 20-mile bike ride just to get outside).

Dang!

I just realized the bike is still coated with sand from the Vineyard and salt from the ferry ride home! I'll have to clean it, lube it ... ugh.

Don't you hate it when fun turns so quickly into a chore?


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 14, 2004)

After attending the sale at REI, a couple of friends and I went and hiked Mt. Monadnock.  It was a beautiful day.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 14, 2004)

Latest storm track for Charley indicates it may miss the northern White Mountains completly. Possibly just light rain NW of the lakes region.  
It continues to turn Eastward as it approaches Ma.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2004)

Arrrgggghhhhh.

Shoulda gone on the backpack.

Crud.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 15, 2004)

All the forecasters predicted showers this morning, rain with t-storms, heavy at times, for this afternoon. I was to go on a Wildcat hike with 7 others today. So I cancelled only to find it did not even rain. Dang!


----------



## skijay (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi everybody!

I got back from Florida on Saturday 8/14/04.  Let's just say I know what it is like to be in a hurricane and evacuated and then find out where you ran to was going to be hit.  Fortunately we were a little East of the worst of it, but nervertheless, I lived through 80mph + winds and witnessed damage.  

I need to thank God that we were smart enough NOT to evacuate from Lido Beach (Sarasota County) and head towards Port Charlotte, Arcadia or Orlando.  Just so you know Sarasota / Manatee counties were among the first to evacuate people from barrier islands such as Lido, Siesta and Longboat.  I also want to say Song Airlines is the best.  They rebooked us on Thursday to a 7:30pm flight out of West Palm and then again rebooked us to an earlier flight on Saturday, no charges or crap!  Verizon Wireless worked everywhere we were driving to in Florida.  It worked during the storm!  The rental car company....well I am trying to fight a "drop off" fee.  

I could go on and tell you a lot more, but it would take a long time!  

I did a recap of events that I am sharing with friends & family on my site.  
http://www.skijay.com/charley.html

I am now off to a vaction for a few days after this!


Tim


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 16, 2004)

Great story! And most importantly, we're glad you're safe!


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 16, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Great story! And most importantly, we're glad you're safe!


I'll second that.  The reports from the Port Charlotte area do not sound good.  The evening news showed one of the barrier islands was "washed" in half.  Some roads have completely disappeared and were replaced with sand.  For me personally the storm could not taken a better or worse track.

Good because:  My cousin lives in Tampa, and my aunt lives in Naples.  The storm passed right between.

Bad because:  Last week I begged for vacation time in October so that I could spend a week at a condo on Fort Myers Beach.  My in-laws rent a house on the beach for 5 weeks every year and last year we finally had a chance to go.  When I say on the beach, I mean 100 feet from water.  Right on the frigging sand.  Now, we don't even know if the structure is still standing as the authorities still have the island closed.  My hopes aren't high as they were reporting 12-15' swells, and the house is about that high above mean sea level.  If it is standing, there's probably no water, sewage, or power and the beach is probably now in the heated inground pool.  Just glad I haven't booked airline tickets yet...

What a wonderful forecast this weekend, huh?  Where I am it was done raining by 9 am Saturday, and very nice the rest of the weekend.  So much for it being a "washout".

Smitty


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 16, 2004)

Had to move the camper Friday night after a deluge at the campground.  Started raining like hell just after we got the tarp up (possibly 2-3 inches in about 90 minutes), and not only was the Ellis River coming up (we were right on the riverbank), but the field behind us was filling up with a small lake.  However, we thought we were OK and were just planning to head out for some dinner (too wet to grill outside) when the lake above us let loose and flooded our site with knee-deep water in about 15 minutes.  It was crazy.  The trailer hookup was almost under water when we got the van in place, and I got stuck momentarily in the mud driving out of there. Found some higher ground and regrouped in the pouring rain.  Fortunately we had many friends around to help, and my wife is a trooper.  It was a tense couple of hours, but we got thru it.  The river rose almost 2 feet in an hour and came up to just below the bank.  It was unreal to watch it come up that fast.  But by morning it was way back down to about where it had started.  Saturday was beautiful (see hiking report for Jefferson), and then Sunday cleared off completely by mid-afternoon.  We spent the afternoon at our favorite swimming hole on 302 and it was terrific.  

Hope everyone else got out on the bonus Sunday - !!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 16, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!
> 
> I got back from Florida on Saturday 8/14/04.  Let's just say I know what it is like to be in a hurricane and evacuated and then find out where you ran to was going to be hit.  Fortunately we were a little East of the worst of it, but nervertheless, I lived through 80mph + winds and witnessed damage.
> 
> ...




Tim - Glad you're in one piece - welcome back!


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Tim - Glad you're in one piece - welcome back!


Agreed.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 17, 2004)

I had a great time hiking Lionshead under partly sunny skies and great visibility.  
Never trust the weatherman.  He's just trying to spoil your weekends. :evil:


----------

